# eurotunnel is it me



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

its probably me but.eurotunnel have changed the layout of their web site and they do not ask if bike rack is fitted or not or height of vehicle .thereis a clik on where they say to inform them of relevant info but i do not see where u enter it on the detail.why also do they not have a click on ''contact us''or is it so when u arrive its another chance to screw us for more money


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think Height is too much of a problem as they take trucks, and I think you include the bike rack etc as part of your total length, but never been so Not certain.

Kev


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Are you talking about booking a car or motorhome ?? Done tunnel lots of times in motorhome and when you book a motorhome, you just select campervan, that straight away puts you in the full height part of the train.
Never ever seen it ask for height, in fact dont think it even asks for length does it ???
I know the ferry ask for all the specs...


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

When I very first made a booking with the tunnel about 7 years ago I noticed they only had option for campervan and did not ask for length / height so I rang them up,the reply was.
"as long as it is no longer than a 55 seater coach and will not carry more than 50 people just book it in as a campervan"
Since then I have just put campervan and never had any problems.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, ditto here.

One of the advantages for longer 'vans with the tunnel is that they don't charge extra for the bigger ones. Motorhomes go in the single deck carriages with coaches and taller MPV's & vans.


----------

